# Another Mac & Cheese Question



## Mylegsbig (May 18, 2006)

Okay i have my recipe down pretty much pat i just need cheese pairing.

And this is not for my gourmet baked casserole dish, this is quick stovetop shells and cheese, so no velveeta comments please

here is the base dimensions

12oz Medium Shells
1lb Velveeta
6oz Some Other Cheese
3cup milk
4T Flour
4T Butter

First of all, are these dimensions okay? Not the cheese dimensions, the milk dimensions in relation to the cheese and pasta

second of all, what would be a GREAT flavorful secondary cheese to go with the velveeta?  Portion is 16oz Velveeta 6oz Secondary Cheese.

been using white cheddar for secondary cheese and im tired of it

what else would go great with velveeta

cheers


----------



## Alix (May 18, 2006)

Hmmmm, got any gouda or swiss lying around? I'd toss those in. As to the amounts, sorry, I am no help, I just toss stuff in till it looks the way I like it. (And for the record...I LOVE Velveeta. It is the best for mac n cheese)


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 18, 2006)

Gouda sounds nice.

ive only tried gouda on crackers before and by itsself.

keep em coming


----------



## mudbug (May 18, 2006)

Use jalapeno jack cheese. To coin a phrase ( snicker) - kicking it up a notch.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 18, 2006)

lol....................


----------



## Constance (May 18, 2006)

I assume you're going to make a white sauce with the milk/flour/butter, then add the cheese. You need one more cup of milk. I always use a 1 tbl butter/1tbl flour/1 cup milk ratio. 

As for the other cheese, how about a good bleu cheese? 

Another thought would be a colby...it doesn't really melt that well, but you get these delicious tangy strings. MIL#1 used to use that, and it was different and delicious. 

Or if you like a real "bite", you might try pepper jack. 

Something else you might like for your mac & cheese...top it with homemade buttered bread crumbs. 
Lay whatever odds and ends of bread you have on cookie sheets and either let it sit uncovered all day, or put in oven at lowest temperature to let it dry out enough to crumble. Tear and put in food processer and pulse till crumbled. Add herbs or other seasonings at this time if you wish. 
Melt butter in a skillet, add bread crumbs, and toss until well mixed and lightly golden. I got this last idea from Paula, and it's so much better than just dotting the top with butter.


----------



## vyapti (May 18, 2006)

I hear spam goes well with velveeta


----------



## Robo410 (May 18, 2006)

havarti melts well for mac n cheese
worcestershire and hot sauce also add a nice zip to mac n cheese


----------



## chocojun (May 18, 2006)

Mozzerella makes mac and cheese pop in my opinion


----------



## Timeloyd (May 18, 2006)

I was making Macaroni and Cheese when I discovered that my milk had gone sour. What to do?
    Having the nibbliees I got some Vanilla Ice Cream out of the refrigerator to help me think.
    Then I realized that Ice Cream contains Cream and Milk which are the first two ingredients on the box. Let's see Milk is in Ice Cream, Cream is milk. I need Milk for .... I got a fantastical idea.
    I drained the Macaroni and added 6 heaping Tablespoons of Vanilla Ice Cream using the large spoons I use for mixing my ingredients to it. I then stirred it up until the Ice Cream had melted and merged with the Macaroni. I use only Vanilla, French Vanilla though I am not in France, or Fudge Ripple which is 99% Vanilla in the Macaroni. 
    After the Ice Cream has melted stirr the mixture clockwise for Positive  Energy. Add the Cheese packet to everything stirring it up. Remove and let it cool a tad.
    When I tried it I was really surprised to find it is real rich and creamy with a Vanilla taste.
    It would be a great way to introduce kids to cooking. How would you like to try and make some Macaroni and Ice Cream ?  I'll have some more :^{)


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 18, 2006)

thanks for all the great replies guys.


----------



## bethzaring (May 19, 2006)

vyapti said:
			
		

> I hear spam goes well with velveeta


 
now, now.......and he even said please.........but I totally agree .........


----------



## JGDean (May 19, 2006)

*Other cheeses*

Horsradish or jalepeno flavered cheeses are options, also feta and sliced black olives with diced ham.


----------



## Constance (May 19, 2006)

I really like that last idea, JG. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Little Miss J (Jun 4, 2006)

i put a bit of wholegrain mustard in my macaroni cheese.... just a teaspoon or so


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Jun 4, 2006)

I find adding a little heavy cream after the bechamel is finished makes it smoother IMO.  I like the idea of comining cheedar and mozzarella, but my favorite I think is a lot of good cheddar cheese and parmesan reggiano.  Right from the stovetop- to die for.

-Tim


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 4, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> havarti melts well for mac n cheese
> worcestershire and hot sauce also add a nice zip to mac n cheese



I'm with Robo on this one.  Havarti would go very well in your mac & cheese pairing.  It would be my first choice.  Also, if you want less tang, and a more delicate flavor, try some muenster grated into it.  the muenster will also give you smooth strings of cheese in the final product.

For a sharper flavor that would compliment the velveeta, shred in some parmegiano pecorino, or some asiago.

Smoked cheeses would add a unique flavor as well.

For a creamier mack and cheese, add some fetta, or cottage cheese and melt into the sauce before combining with the macaroni.

You can also simply add prepared yellow mustard to add zip.

There are so many ways to alter this dish, I couldn't even start to scratch the surface.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Jun 8, 2006)

I made some awfully good mac & cheese last night. It wasn't anything exciting or gourmet...just good ole comfort food. This is a stove-top recipe. 
I made two cups of white sauce (bechamel), added 4 oz Velveeta and 4 oz Cabot's cheddar, a dash of salt and pepper, and stirred until the cheese was melted. I then combined the sauce with about 2 quarts (?) of cooked elbows. I added a bit of paprika for color. 
It was so creamy and delicious! Went great with the BBQ pork steaks and seasoned green beans that Kim fixed.


----------

